# Sawmill parts



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

Have you ever gone into a parts house to buy a part (bearing,hose ect.) for your mill and the juvenile store clerk with eyes red from playing video games all night, asks you "What does it go on?" I dread that question because as soon as you say a 1997 LT40HDE25 Super Wood-Mizer Sawmill they immediately say " We don't sell sawmill parts, next."

You might as well say it fits a Saturn space rocket that I picked at a yard sale at NASA.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Mizer said:


> . . . You might as well say it fits a Saturn space rocket that I picked at a yard sale at NASA.


I got tired of the blank stare when I said sawmill too, so last time I used your Saturn space rocket line and the clerk immediately replied "Solid fuel or liquid? Three stage or four?"

Actually I go to a locally owned hardware store where they all know what I have but I bet it is frustrating to go through that. I think I would not even mention sawmill to them. When he asks "What's it go on?" I'd say "Nothing you can look up it's kind of like a shop-built Hienz 57".




.


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

TexasTimbers said:


> I got tired of the blank stare when I said sawmill too, so last time I used your Saturn space rocket line and the clerk immediately replied "Solid fuel or liquid? Three stage or four?"
> .


I guess with all of the budget cutbacks former rocket scientist are having a hard time like everybody else. 

It really is not all that bad with me either but I have run into that situation several times when I am away from my local supplier. I have told someone before that it "goes on a Chevy 350" and they didn't even blink an eye.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Tell him its for an aid you fabricated to allow you to play both the drums and guitar simultaneously in Guitar Hero. That'll get him hopping.


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

ACP said:


> Tell him its for an aid you fabricated to allow you to play both the drums and guitar simultaneously in Guitar Hero. That'll get him hopping.


That is funny!


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

Mizer said:


> It really is not all that bad with me either but I have run into that situation several times when I am away from my local supplier. I have told someone before that it "goes on a Chevy 350" and they didn't even blink an eye.


These days they don't even know what a 350 is. You have to speak in terms of liters, boost, and reference cars like the WRX and Evo. A neighbor's kid who drives a Subaru WRX STi asked me about my new to me truck. It has an engine 3 times the size of his, his is 350HP, and he just went "Woah, that's must be like 1000 HP, sweet!". I just rolled my eyes, laughed, and handed him the SAE allen wrenches he asked to borrow since all their tools are metric.


----------

